# Angeln am Schafbachweiher Frankreich!



## Syma (17. August 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben also direkt gesagt ich habe nioch nie 
alleine im Ausland geangelt.

Habe einige fragen war einer von euch schon mal in 
*Petite-Roselle am Schafbachweiher?*

Wenn ja wie ist der so ?
Und jetzt die Wichtigste frage wie komme ich an meine Angelerlaubniss bz Tagesschein oder Jahresschein?

Wie gesagt bin totaler Neuling auf dem gebiet im Ausland zu Angeln.

Ich bedannke mich im vorfeld für alle die mir Helfen wollen!

lg
Dominik!


----------

